# Does anyone know of any rat rescues in Germany?



## RubyFeuer (Mar 3, 2011)

I'm moving there in June and wanted to know if anyone knew of a rat rescue in Germany. I'll be on the east side of Germany, but I'd drive since at most it would be like 5.5 hours about. And if you do know of them do you know if they fix their rats?


----------



## Lou (Apr 26, 2011)

Where abouts in Germany are you? are you looking for rats to adopt you mean?

I live on the border of Weil am Rhein in Hinigue France and on the border of Basel Switzerland, basically I can be in all 3 coutries within 2 mins 

I have 5 males I am trying to re-home, they were 4 weeks old yesterday.

This post is 2 months old but ya never know!


----------



## Terpsichore (May 28, 2011)

You might want to look at your nearest "Tierheim" (Animal Shelter) when you get there. I know the one here in Munich has rats. You can also look here on this website: http://www.rattennothilfe.de/?seite=vermittlung They have a few suggestions there. It sounds like you are moving there from another country. If you do not speak German yet, you can try contacting them and they might be able to point you in the right direction. It is extremely likely they speak English. If you already speak German, or are even German, my apologies for the misinterpretation. :-[


----------

